# The WINE compatibility list



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

Everyone knows that, at some point if you run Linux, there'll be an application for Windows you want to run. This thread is designed to detail what will run and what won't, in WINE. 

WINE is software for Linux that attempts to implement Windows and DirectX API's, allowing games and other software to run. So, here's what it can do (tested with latest WINE and Ubuntu 8.04 beta):

CAN RUN PERFECTLY:
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl
World of Warcraft (with some edits [thanks Snipe343])

CAN RUN WITH BUGS:
Crysis (not tested, but heard it runs with low framerates [DX9 ONLY - NO DX10 IMPLEMENTATION])
Half-Life 2 (graphical bugs, low but playable framerate)
Steam (can't use in-game voice chat or friends community)

CAN'T RUN AT ALL:
Windows Live Messenger

I will continue to update this as I discover more applications.

Ben

PS: Feel free to post your own results/requests, and I'll add them here.


----------



## ktr (Mar 23, 2008)

The WINE community already complies this list: http://appdb.winehq.org/


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea, I know... but I figured it'd be a good idea to have one locally so users can just check here.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

Steam running on Linux:


----------



## Snipe343 (Mar 23, 2008)

you can run WoW if you edit somethings


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Snipe  I'm attempting to install/run Doom 3 now.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

Doom 3 runs, I need drivers for my HD3850 before I can do gameplay screenshots:


----------



## Snipe343 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice, ill try to see what else i can run later today.


----------

